# Creatine Decanoate



## Delusional (Oct 15, 2007)

im not even sure if i spelled that right. well..my buddy here isnt. my friend is telling me he was at the gym yesterday and started talking to this insanely ripped guy. he asked if it was all natural and he said yes it was. my friend didnt believe that. and so the guy went on to say that hes been taking creatine decanoate. he also told my friend that it is basically "creatine thats on steroids" and now he's all hyped up wanting to go get it, thinking hes going to be huge in a few weeks taking it..anyways, what the fuck is this stuff? im nowhere near as easily convinced as my friend here, and ive never heard of it. i mean yeah, obviously its a creatine, like creatine ethyl ester and whatnot. but is it better than the other forms of creatine, if it is..then how so? i dont see any creatine products that contain decanoate. im lost. my friend is stupid, and now has me wondering if this stuff is even legit. someone want to help me out here


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Delusional said:


> im not even sure if i spelled that right. well..my buddy here isnt. my friend is telling me he was at the gym yesterday and started talking to this insanely ripped guy. he asked if it was all natural and he said yes it was. my friend didnt believe that. and so the guy went on to say that hes been taking creatine decanoate. he also told my friend that it is basically "creatine thats on steroids" and now he's all hyped up wanting to go get it, thinking hes going to be huge in a few weeks taking it..anyways, what the fuck is this stuff? im nowhere near as easily convinced as my friend here, and ive never heard of it. i mean yeah, obviously its a creatine, like creatine ethyl ester and whatnot. but is it better than the other forms of creatine, if it is..then how so? i dont see any creatine products that contain decanoate. im lost. my friend is stupid, and now has me wondering if this stuff is even legit. someone want to help me out here


 
I think this is it ...
C-4 Decanoate 180 Count - Kilo Sports, Inc

never heard of it myself.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet, i couldnt even find a product that had it in it. i cant say ive heard of kilo sports, though. they any good?

even if decanoate is some sort of super-creatine, im not going to run out and buy it. im just interested in finding out more about it. and possibly saving my friend here from wasting his money and time. hes still going nuts talking about wanting to buy it...


----------



## nni (Oct 15, 2007)

its not.


Bodybuilding.com Forums - View Single Post - *** Androgenic Reviews Biogenetix And The "deca Esters"! ***


----------



## PreMier (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Delusional (Oct 15, 2007)

okay, i cant say i completely understood all that. actually i didnt understand much at all. but i do get the main idea, which is its worthless (and possibly harmful) , it doesnt do what it claims, and its a huge scam. right? 

hah, i think its funny though. that people are going to think this is new and almost like steroids, and run out and buy it and get some kind of huge gains. my friend left a long time ago, and i can almost guarantee he ran out to GNC and bought some of this shit..
i really dont get how someone can make bogus claims about a product, and then put it out on the market and make buyers think its going to do all it says. if it doesnt do anything it says its supposed to, at all. then how did it even get on the shelves? they say its been tested, scientifically tested, etc etc whatever. its shitty that people spend their hard earned money on things that dont even do what they say theyre capable of, and you dont even benefit from it at all.


----------

